# CoD UO Waiting For Response From Master Server Error



## ortonfan_101 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello everyone. I apologize for all of my posts about Call of Duty and Call of Duty United Offensive. I got my Call of Duty United Offensive game running (finally) and I want to play multiplayer. However, I get a message that says "waiting for response from master server" and it just keeps saying that. It's not really an error, just a problem I don't know how to get rid of. It doesn't load any game names or anything. I had the same problem with Call of Duty. What could be wrong. Do I need to install something? Am I not able to play online? Are there just no games at this time? If anyone could help with this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redrob (Apr 13, 2007)

There are hundreds of on-line games on COD servers.

I've been playing COD and COD UO on XP for a while now online. My only advice would be to temporarily disable anti virus and firewall settings before attempting to go on line. XP firewall may be blocking access to game servers so try unblocking if you can or a secondary firewall program could be doing the same thing.

When joining - source - internet / Connection lan/cable/xdsl - gametype all.

Do you have any other problems with playing PC games online - if so what router do you use? Check for firmware upgrade on router and also upgrade call of duty with latest patch from the COD website.

Hope this helps RedRob


----------



## !!zero!! (Apr 13, 2007)

but can you help me in my cod1 because i did it crash right but i dlete the files of my cod im trying to uninstall it itdint work please tell me how to do it


----------



## redrob (Apr 13, 2007)

I am not sure what you are trying to do there. There is uninstall from START - ALL PROGRAMS - CALL OF DUTY - uninstall call of duty or from ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. If you have a problem with crashing first try OPTIONS in the call of duty main menu then OPTIMAL SYSTEM SETTINGS. If this does not work try playing the game in CALL OF DUTY SAFE MODE from START menu. Try downloading the latest patch :-

http://www.callofduty.com/patch/

Make sure your system has the right specs for the game - some video cards seem to struggle and often lock up. Good luck.


----------



## Alex Mx (Nov 15, 2007)

I have this problem too but when this happens i open a new server, then appears a new window, ok now open again call of duty multiplayer and refresh list and must appears all serves online, then join one and then close the server, not cod uo, only the window (server). Hope this help because its the same problem than mine.


----------

